# Baby Sulcata Not Eating Pellets



## jfle5005 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey Guys!

I have recently bought 2 baby sulcatas and I have been feeding them lettuce as they don't seem to taking a liking to the Exo Terra Tortoise pellets I give them. I have tried soaking them in water to make them soft and they do have a go at trying to bite into them but once they realise that they can't get into them they just dismiss them and walk away. And as soon as I put down some lettuce they are all over it. I am now not giving them any lettuce as of today to see if they will try harder with the pellets but I was just wondering if anyone feeds them these pellets and if this is normal behaviour and if there are any other ways to make it easier for them to eat the pellets? I have attached a pic of the pellets. 

Thanks!


----------



## murdocjunior (Jan 25, 2013)

I think thats crap! Try feeding them spring mix and mazuri tortoise diet soaked.


----------



## immayo (Jan 25, 2013)

Some just don't like it! My Redfoot will not touch the Zoo Med forest tort food. He absolutely loves Mazuri though! It's better for them to be eating greens anyway so you should be fine!


----------



## theelectraco (Jan 25, 2013)

You need to ditch the lettuce, and give them a varied diet of weeds and greens, maybe you can mix the pellets into their "salad" so they dont go to waste but they will appreciate a much broader diet.




immayo said:


> Some just don't like it! My Redfoot will not touch the Zoo Med forest tort food. He absolutely loves Mazuri though! It's better for them to be eating greens anyway so you should be fine!



Mine isnt a fan of it either, I blended up some strawberries with water and soak the pellets in it, and my RF gets that 2x week. He cabt resist anything with the slightest smell of strawberries.


----------



## cemmons12 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah, I'm not sure what kind of lettuce ur using, but dark leafy greens, spring mix, Mazuri tortoise diet works best where I live. I feed green leaf lettuce, red leaf lettuce, little romain, collard,turnip,mustard greens, just to name a few.


----------



## Thalatte (Jan 25, 2013)

My baby sulcatas don't like mazuri or other pellets I try to feed them. Instead they get a diet of collard greens, kale, mustard greens, sweet potatoes, and squashes. Then for the pellets I grind them into a powder and sprinkle generously on their salads.


----------



## Laura (Jan 25, 2013)

they are telling you they prefer a more 'natural' diet. they dont have to eat the pellets... its best if they can eat grass and weeds, dark leafy greens..


----------



## jfle5005 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey guys thanks for the help!! 

But my tortoise isn't sulcata I've been told they are actually leopards! Is the diet the same as a sulcata?


----------



## theelectraco (Jan 25, 2013)

I dont know too much about leopards but most tortoise diets are pretty similar. Now that you have the diet covered, how is your habitat set up? Size, lights, temps, humidity, substrate?


----------



## Laura (Jan 25, 2013)

yes... but how did you buy them and not know what they were? where did you get them>> the pic i see looks like a leopard... do you have more pics?


----------



## jfle5005 (Jan 29, 2013)

We live in Hong Kong and bought them from a shop. I don't recall seeing a name on their tank. Attached is another pic.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Jan 30, 2013)

That's definitely leopards. Please search for a care sheet here. One from Neal is available here.


----------



## Cleta (Jan 31, 2013)

jfle5005 said:


> We live in Hong Kong and bought them from a shop. I don't recall seeing a name on their tank. Attached is another pic.



Very beautiful couple. Congratulations!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 31, 2013)

Yep, those are beautiful Leopards. I just wanted to suggest ripping your greens up into tiny pieces for them. It worked for best that way for my Leo hatchling. Best of luck!


----------



## mainey34 (Jan 31, 2013)

Below my signature are threads. They are for sulcatas. But leopards are kept the same. I recommend reading them.


----------

